# NewZeland Skilled Migrant - Info



## nagravi77 (Aug 12, 2013)

All,

I came to know that from newzeland immigration site, if we have 140 points we will get the invitation in the round it self. for them who have less than 140 points , if they have any offerletter only, they will provide the invitation.

Is it correct?

Please provide the details of information on how they gave the invittations.

apart from let me know, how the It job market in newzelaland?

Regards
Ravi Shankar


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

nagravi77 said:


> All,
> 
> I came to know that from newzeland immigration site, if we have 140 points we will get the invitation in the round it self. for them who have less than 140 points , if they have any offerletter only, they will provide the invitation.
> 
> ...


If you have 140 points or more on the EOI you are guaranteed selection from the pool automatically. You are not guaranteed ITA.
This only comes if Immigration are happy with the points you are claiming on the EOI after preliminary checking.

If all the places for that fortnightly pull are taken automatically (I.e. 140 points and over), no more selections will be made.
If there are any places remaining, Immigration will select EOI's with lower scores but with points for job offers, BUT again you are not guaranteed ITA. 

An EOI will only receive ITA if preliminary checking by Immigration determines the points claimed to be reasonable.

All info relating to ITA can be found on the Immigration website - use the search box.

Not much idea about IT job market, but I believe it's one of the hardest areas to find work due the amount of competition for roles although there are many roles.
Look on www.seek.co.nz


----------

